# Is it over?



## Tool fan

just wounding if you guys think it's over for west central Illinois pretty cold out but lots of rain


----------



## fish4life

heading out tonight we will see..


----------



## Tool fan

fish4life said:


> heading out tonight we will see..


Any luck


----------



## Curiousmush90

Going out today, I'll report back


----------



## Tool fan

Me 2


----------



## fish4life

Found 35 in DuPage Last night


----------



## Curiousmush90

Gonna go look today in the quad cities, no luck the other day.


----------



## Tool fan

That's.where I live good luck


----------



## Tool fan

Curiousmush90 said:


> Gonna go look today in the quad cities, no luck the other day.


Rain all day


----------



## Shammy

Are they still out in LaSalle county


----------



## Curiousmush90

Tool fan said:


> Rain all day


Still found 10 in about an hour when the rain stopped for a bit.Henry county.


----------



## Tool fan

Went to Scott co to day only three some one missed and thirty stumps


----------



## sharky597

Tool fan said:


> only three some one missed and thirty stumps


Always a bummer but promising because you're in the right area.


----------



## Curiousmush90

Anyone find any today?


----------



## Tool fan

Didn't go but going in the am working third shift will keep you posted


----------



## Tool fan

On my way wish me luck


----------



## Curiousmush90

Good luck, I'm going today today, I'll give a report.


----------



## drstalker123

Found some some in Dekalb county Friday,left some smaller ones and came back Sunday between raindrops and noticed a bunch more and some that grew.All in a slight south facing slope,going out this evening to check.Hopefully the rain will stay away and the temps rise for a few days.


----------



## drstalker123




----------



## Shammy

Awesome that means they are still in LaSalle county.
Thanks for the updates


----------



## Tool fan




----------



## Tool fan

Is this an elm tree ?


----------



## Tool fan

Well this was it for today


----------



## Sally Forth

Those look kinda old to me.


----------



## SparkyDITTO

I just got home (Woodford Co - Central, IL) and found none.
Only 3 kinda dry ones a week ago. Disappointed, as it's VERY ROUGH terrain. Great work out tho (gotta lose about 100#!). Maybe blessings NEXT YEAR


----------



## drstalker123

Shammy said:


> Awesome that means they are still in LaSalle county.
> Thanks for the updates


Shammy I went down to lasalle co two fridays ago,and only found some in the southfacing slopes,I would venture to say that with the wet and cool it's going to be good picking for at least two weeks


----------



## Shammy

Thank you


drstalker123 said:


> Shammy I went down to lasalle co two fridays ago,and only found some in the southfacing slopes,I would venture to say that with the wet and cool it's going to be good picking for at least two weeks


----------



## sharky597

drstalker123 said:


> Shammy I went down to lasalle co two fridays ago,and only found some in the southfacing slopes,I would venture to say that with the wet and cool it's going to be good picking for at least two weeks


I'm from LaSalle County. Been finding big yellows on North facing slopes for over a week (see my thread). Like you said though, this weather will keep them around.


----------



## Curiousmush90

Tool fan said:


> Well this was it for today
> View attachment 1462


I found one a little old and dry but still good to eat.


----------



## Tool fan

Ya a few dry spots but I just cut off the dry spots is that ok ?


----------



## Curiousmush90

Heck yeah it's okay, I'm still gonna eat my lonely dry one.


----------



## Curiousmush90

I wonder since we're only finding dry ones if it's about over or if more will grow still...hmmm..


----------



## Tool fan

Idk but my friend found these today


----------



## Tool fan

There's still a grey in there


----------



## drstalker123

Checked a spot in Dekalb county tonight and this is what I found...


----------



## Shammy

I found 0


----------



## Tool fan

Well this is all I can say On my way! In


----------



## Shammy

Tool fan said:


> Well this is all I can say On my way! In
> View attachment 1487


Is ?????


----------



## Tool fan

I'm at Scott co park


----------



## Shammy

Tool fan said:


> I'm at Scott co park


Having any luck,after last night,I'm going sat morning then I'm done ,frustrated


----------



## Tool fan

Nothing yet


----------



## Shammy

Illinois?


----------



## Tool fan




----------



## Tool fan

Ia


----------



## Shammy

Tool fan said:


> Ia


I thought about it for a sec. I figured.lol,
I see one that's more than I seen last night.the spot was just convienent,and I found one there last year.gonna hit another hear say honey hole.I know it's been picked but people just walk the trails and look.u got to go in deep in these places


----------



## Shammy

U know your trees?


----------



## Shammy

Good luck bro


----------



## Tool fan

Trying to learn them and ty 13 so far


----------



## Shammy

Sweet so they ate still out....


----------



## Tool fan

1 tree


----------



## Shammy

Sweet


----------



## Tool fan

Well there out there


----------



## sharky597

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 1512
> Well there out there


There you go. Way to keep at it.


----------



## Curiousmush90

I havnt had any more luck all week except for the one I found the other day. Looks like you guys are doing good still though.


----------



## Shammy

Where are u from


----------



## drstalker123

Some more hard northern illinois finds Thursday may 4th


----------



## Curiousmush90

Shammy said:


> Where are u from


Quad cities.


----------



## Shammy

Curiousmush90 said:


> Quad cities.


I lived in Molina for years worked st Ericksen Chev.in Milan


----------



## Curiousmush90

Anyone finding any still?


----------



## Shammy

I'm going out in a bit.I don't think I'll do any good but we'll see


----------



## Curiousmush90

Shammy said:


> I'm going out in a bit.I don't think I'll do any good but we'll see


I hope you find some


----------



## Tool fan

Well this is what I managed to save for after the season


----------



## Curiousmush90

No one found anymore today?


----------



## Tool fan

I didn't have time to go


----------



## Curiousmush90

I found 6 today 4 of them very dried out and 2 nice size and pretty fresh growing on the side of a creek.


----------



## Tool fan

Going out today if I don't find any it will be my last this season wish me luck I'll report any findings


----------



## Tool fan

Not very optimistic but fingers crossed


----------



## Curiousmush90

Good luck. I'm gonna look today too, keep saying the last time is the last time but find myself back out in the woods.


----------



## Tool fan




----------



## Shammy

A. Buddy of mine in Putnam county said still good for a couple of weeks, his buddies don't work and are getting 2 to 3 lbs a day
IDK how true any of it is but I was going in LaSalle county sat and decided not to just becuz I figured it was done so ...I'm not a pro at it so idk


----------



## Curiousmush90

Picked 3 this size, the rest were too far gone,but bountiful. Wish I had gone to said certain location a week ago. My only rock island county finds of the year.


----------



## 25lieb

Went out for a quick hour Saturday in jo daviess county by willow and got a few pounds of nice fresh ones.


----------



## Tool fan

Curiousmush90 said:


> Picked 3 this size, the rest were too far gone,but bountiful. Wish I had gone to said certain location a week ago. My only rock island county finds of the year.


Where ?


----------



## Curiousmush90

Hampton


----------



## Tool fan

On the hill


----------



## MorellyAmbiguous

Tool fan said:


> Is this an elm tree ?
> View attachment 1461



Looks like one to me.


----------



## Curiousmush90

Yep it was on a hill.


----------



## Shammy

Curiousmush90 said:


> Yep it was on a hill.


----------



## ckorte

I am down near St. Louis and it's definitely over here. Did find this tree with oysters just starting though.


----------



## Shammy

my cuz lives in Morrison Illinois,went out yesterday and got 5 lbs plus,,and mist were over 8 inches.
So they must still be here in fox valley lasalle,county.

Any other finds cloae


----------

